# Windshield antenna for a 69?



## plm999 (Jul 23, 2011)

I would love to eliminate the fender antenna on my 1969 GTO (tribute), and while I like the look of the rear power antenna, I understand it would interfere with a rear spoiler, which I intend to add.
Has anyone adapted a 1969 to use the windshield radio antenna? I'm pretty sure the glass is a fit, but there is probably some modification required to the windshield channel to accomodate the connector.
Is there a reason why this is a bad idea?
I'm maybe a year or more away from a re-paint, but if the windshield idea is a bad idea, I'll put a power antenna on it sooner.
Thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I deleted the fender antenna on my car and ran a "remote" antenna under the dash. Honestly though I can't tell you how it works because for one I have a 12 disk CD player and an ipod plug in.

 That and I have'nt listened to the radio in my car for years because the engine makes it's own beautiful music. I'm actually going to take it all out this year to save wieght and complications under the dash as it's all mounted in the glove box.


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

I installed a windshield w/ antenna on my '69 Tempest. All that is required is a small hole drilled in the cowl at the base of the windshield for the pig tail to feed through - there are pictures on the net that show where. The antenna pigtail is available from many sources and seals itself when you screw it in place - then you plug the windshield lead into the pigtail. I don't know how well the antenna works yet because I haven't installed a stereo yet - that's a few months away still...


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

Dad had a 70 Rivera with the optional windshield mounted antenna. Bought it brand new and I remember the day he drove it home. 
As for the antenna reception it was horrible and I remember Dad constantly complaining about the horrible reception and that was when the car was brand new in 70. It gave the car a nice clean look with no ugly antenna hanging on the fender but it never did work as good as a standard antenna.


----------

